# Steam Punk Knife Sharpener



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

My wife thinks I'm a genius because I came home with this. She's not good with a steel or stones or some of those other silly knife sharpener's but she can easily use this for touching up her kitchen knives. 
I'm not going to bore you with a lengthy review cuz anybody interested can look them up on the web read the reviews and instructions. 👍
I gave 80 bucks for it at my LGS.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I sharpen the cooking knives. Set of 10" stones

I hide my knives from the girlfriend.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks a little too complicated for this old man.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't mean to rain on your parade . . . but seriously Buckman . . .

I've seen oil derricks in west Tx that were not as complicated as that thing.

But . . . I guess if it works . . . don't knock it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I don't mean to rain on your parade . . . but seriously Buckman . . .
> 
> I've seen oil derricks in west Tx that were not as complicated as that thing.
> 
> ...


I've got some quality Arkansas stones, a few diamond, and some carbide for rough stuff.

The diamond works great on kitchen. The Arkansas if you want stuff really sharp, the extra fine, then a strop


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tourist lives a short ride away.


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> I don't mean to rain on your parade . . . but seriously Buckman . . .
> 
> I've seen oil derricks in west Tx that were not as complicated as that thing.
> 
> ...


 The engineers did all the hard complicated work so that it would be easy to use. I think it's an old Leonardo da Vinci invention.


----------



## Buckman (Sep 24, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> Tourist lives a short ride away.


 Where is the Tourist? I hope he didn't get mugged at the mall.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Buckman said:


> Where is the Tourist? I hope he didn't get mugged at the mall.


 I am sure he will be fine . Long as his health holds out. He wanders in and out. Hood rat rats avoid crazy white men in the mall. They generally target children and women.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks complicated, but if it does its job all is good.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I dunno...

I posted this before...I'll post it again.

My EDC...a Benchmade needed a sharpening tonight...pretty dull. Too much effort to cut a piece of 1/4" rope.

I used a ceramic steel...spent about 5 minutes with it and I would have no problem shaving with it right now.

My Dad could sharpen a knife on a bench stone while chewing his tobacco, talking to you and it could be used for surgery. That's the goal I always had for the last 30 years. I practiced and practiced on quality stones...just couldn't get the hang of it.

I bought the Lansky and it works great but just seems like a lot of trouble for a quick sharpening.

I'm not looking to polish the edges. I do on my chisels with sandpaper and the scary sharp process but not on my EDC...it's overkill...IMO.

I'm sold on the ceramic "steel"

That is all....carry on.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey, I'm still around. It's just that I am better with polishing stones than I am with making cogent references on hobbyist forums.

As for the knives themselves, I quit collecting. Even the "latest greatest" knife is usually a knock-off of something Ernest Emerson did when I still had acne. Now, I still believe an aggressor cringes more when he sees a blade than when he sees a firearm. Imagine the encounter. A hoodlum steps out of the darkness and you start slashing at anything and everything. Technically, we should all be doing a perfect engagement.

Sadly, I have started carrying mundane knives and a P238 pistol.

_A man has got to know his limitations_.--Clint Eastwood


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Hey, I'm still around. It's just that I am better with polishing stones than I am with making cogent references on hobbyist forums.
> 
> As for the knives themselves, I quit collecting. Even the "latest greatest" knife is usually a knock-off of something Ernest Emerson did when I still had acne. Now, I still believe an aggressor cringes more when he sees a blade than when he sees a firearm. Imagine the encounter. A hoodlum steps out of the darkness and you start slashing at anything and everything. Technically, we should all be doing a perfect engagement.
> 
> ...


 Not when aggressor has a gun he don't. Knife for cutting dinner gun for kill dinner. good to see you pop in


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Not when aggressor has a gun he don't.


Depends on how far away from him you are--and if you know what you're doing. Back when men were men and sheep were nervous I got a good education on knives as a singular weapon. Most people think 21-feet is enough space to negate a guy with a knife, but it's only two steps and possibly the victim freezing up.

Now, I love and collect knives, but even I think "knives as defensive weapons" is a waste of good steel. I do carry knives for self-defense, but I have never gotten so much as a drop of blood on any knife I've ever owned. In fact, I've even switched to knives with 3.5-inch or 4-inch blades. To that, I have never owned a Bowie knife, not even for decoration.

If I was forced to choose a non-firing, metal device to take out an attacker, I would grab a pot of scalding hot coffee and hit him with that. Why ruin a knife that Ernest Emerson has to fix?


----------

